# Monday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Bad storms moved around us and it never rained. The oppressive humidity was staggering however. Oddly the LGMouth never turned on.. no real bite occurred this trip. Sure we caught a few fish but it very odd. Later I noticed no bugs flying around the lights. Leaves me scratching my head. 


















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

what kind of poper is that,, , looks like ,,some type of feathered frog......................................................................................................................................................................................................<)))>{..????????????


----------

